# Need help-Greatly appreciated



## armymomryan (Jun 5, 2010)

Can anyone help with the codes for the following? Greatly appreciated

Old pacemaker at the end of life. Replacement of pulse generator. After local anesthetic had been infiltrated, "cutdown" was performed over the right upper chest where the pacemaker had been implanted. The old pulse generator was removed. The new pulse generator, a Guidant Discovery DR model #1275, serial #abcdefg was implanted. The atrium sensing was 2 mV, threshold 1.4 V, impedance 500 W. In the ventricle our sensing was 7 mV, threshold 1.4 V, and impedance 5600 W. There was no VA conduction. The new pulse generator was attached to the old leads. Left and DDD are more lower rate 75, upper rate 120 beats per minute. "AV delay" 150 ms and mode switching as on. The wound was closed in layers.


----------



## twizzle (Jun 5, 2010)

*Need help*

33213 for new dual pacer generator
33233 for removal of old generator


----------

